# Do you go with the cheapest quote



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

From what i have read about insurance companies when it comes to making a claim is it wise to go for the cheapest quote your given? Some say agreed values mean nothing , and most companies try and offer you as little as possible when it come down to claiming. The reason i ask is i have just tried 
comparethemarket.com and i have had a really good quote ( with mods declared ) from the Post office.


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

I didnt this year, but for the £50 or so extra I paid over the cheapest quote I got to drive other peoples cars, several hundred pounds lower excess and trackday cover at an additional £50 a go which wouldnt have been included on the outright cheapest policy so I considered it a better deal.

With the claiming side of things, the problem is youre never going to know how well this is going to go until its too late though.


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Lee_Pendlebury said:


> I didnt this year, but for the £50 or so extra I paid over the cheapest quote I got to drive other peoples cars, several hundred pounds lower excess and trackday cover at an additional £50 a go which wouldnt have been included on the outright cheapest policy so I considered it a better deal.
> 
> With the claiming side of things, the problem is youre never going to know how well this is going to go until its too late though.


Who did you go with?


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

I pay as little as possible on insurance as they're _all _going to screw you when you want money from them. Only claimed once in my life, so I've paid in way more than I've ever got out.


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

NBM33 said:


> Who did you go with?


Greenlight as the broker, who post on here actually. I found them really good from when I set it up they appeared to know what they were talking about. Its a VX220 though and not a Skyline.


----------

